# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Waarom alleen nu veranderen?

## Nora

Wat ik me steeds afvraag is waarom er zo hectisch wordt gedaan over voor 1 januari 2007 veranderen van zorgverzeraar. Het moet toch mogelijk zijn om altijd te kunnen veranderen van zorgverzekeraar als je dat wilt? Of zijn daar dan weer kosten aan verbonden? Voor die hele nieuwe zorgstelsel kon je toch ook op elk moment veranderen? Ik wordt er helemaal nerveus van dat ik voor het blok wordt gezet om nu te veranderen als je dat ooit zou willen.

----------


## otrivinjunk

zal er wel mee te maken hebben dat alle zorgverzekeraars eigenlijk een broertje dood hebben aan concurrentie. want de verschillen in de basispolis zijn maar minimaal. pakket bij iedereen hetzelfde en de prijs een paar euro's verschillend. bij de aanvullende pakketten kan je door de bomen het bos niet zien, dus weet de gemiddelde consument niet wat hij moet kiezen.

----------


## otrivinjunk

en de concurrentie zal nog wel minder worden met al die fusieplannen van de zorgverzekeraars. de kleintjes worden opgegeten door de groten. en straks zijn er nog maar een paar over die de buit dan gaan verdelen. dan ben je als consument pas zuur.

----------


## Wendy

Dus als ik het geod begrijp is het gewoon een stunt?

----------


## otrivinjunk

uiteraard willen alle maatschappijen wel nieuwe klanten erbij. maar door de invoering en het gestunt met prijzen bij de invoering van de nieuwe zorgverzekering zijn de meesten diep in de rode cijfers gekomen. als ze een goedkope basisverzekering hebben, zijn vaak de aanvullende pakketten weer duurder.

----------


## Yv

Kan ik nu nog wel wisselen van zorgverzekeraar? Of mijn polis veranderen?

----------


## otrivinjunk

> Kan ik nu nog wel wisselen van zorgverzekeraar? Of mijn polis veranderen?


helaas kan dat alleen aan het eind van het jaar. de polissen lopen van 1 januari tot 31 december. dud het beste kan je in november al rond gaan neuzen wat je wil met je zorgverzekering. ga je voor de laagste premie of voor de beste dekking. een keus maken blijft moeilijk want je moet je eigen situatie goed meewegen.

hoorde trouwens op het nieuws vanochtend dat de eerste maatschappij al aan de dekking van de aanvullende verzekering gaat knabbelen. de naam van deze verzekeraar is mij ontschoten. wellicht weet iemand anders hier iets meer over?

----------


## snipper

Hoi Nora,

Het hele punt is dat je een hele lange opzegtermijn hebt bij je zorgverzekering (van geloof ik een jaar) en die opzegtermijn geldt niet als de maatschappij de prijzen verhoogd. In dat geval heb je wel het recht om op te zeggen per de datum van de prijsstijging, en hoef je je niet aan de opzegtermijn te houden! Dus daarom is het nu weer een gunstige tijd om te switchen, als je dat nodig vindt natuurlijk.

Groetjes

----------


## snipper

Haha, ik zie net dat het berichtje van Nora van vorig jaar was. Nou ja, er zullen wel mensen zijn die er nu nog wat aan hebben  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

> helaas kan dat alleen aan het eind van het jaar. de polissen lopen van 1 januari tot 31 december. dud het beste kan je in november al rond gaan neuzen wat je wil met je zorgverzekering. ga je voor de laagste premie of voor de beste dekking. een keus maken blijft moeilijk want je moet je eigen situatie goed meewegen.
> 
> hoorde trouwens op het nieuws vanochtend dat de eerste maatschappij al aan de dekking van de aanvullende verzekering gaat knabbelen. de naam van deze verzekeraar is mij ontschoten. wellicht weet iemand anders hier iets meer over?


Bij mijn zorgverzekeraar is wel nodig om 2 maanden voor einde van termijn (dus in oktober) al de overstap van verzekeraar door te geven! Dit geldt echter niet wanneer er prijswijziging en veranderingen in het zorgstelsel zijn. Dit is bijna elk jaar het geval, voor 2009 liggen al weer andere plannen in het verschiet. Mocht het dus een jaartje overslaan en mocht je willen switchen, wees er dan op tijd bij! Neem ruim de tijd om te kijken of het echt nodig is om te switchen en met wie je in zee wilt gaan! 

Knuffel, 
petra

----------

